# looking to adopt a pij in MI



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So my girl bunny is a indoor pij,and is alone,i have had her for about 8 months.she really needs a mate,it doesn't matter if its a male or female i guess because i will be giving them wooden eggs anyway.I would prefer to find one in MI to adopt .my girl is a smaller pij,as far as i know she is a figurita x german owl.Im not in a rush and would love to find the right match for her.she gets 4+ hours of free flight time with us in the house,she is a vary pampered pij that gets sooo much love and proper care.so yeah if anyone in my area rescues or have a indoor pij/or handicapped that needs a loving home let me know.btw the once i finish the new cage itll be 4x5 and sits by the window.id love to rescue becuse bunny was a rescue from a less than nice breeder that used her.id like the new pij to be as healthy as possible i just dont want my girl to get sic.I may be open to shipping but i work 3rd shift 3 days a week so picking up a bird at the post office would not be the best thing.email me if you would like or replay on here [email protected]


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kailey lane said:


> So my girl bunny is a indoor pij,and is alone,i have had her for about 8 months.she really needs a mate,it doesn't matter if its a male or female i guess because i will be giving them wooden eggs anyway.I would prefer to find one in MI to adopt .my girl is a smaller pij,as far as i know she is a figurita x german owl.Im not in a rush and would love to find the right match for her.she gets 4+ hours of free flight time with us in the house,she is a vary pampered pij that gets sooo much love and proper care.so yeah if anyone in my area rescues or have a indoor pij/or handicapped that needs a loving home let me know.btw the once i finish the new cage itll be 4x5 and sits by the window.id love to rescue becuse bunny was a rescue from a less than nice breeder that used her.id like the new pij to be as healthy as possible i just dont want my girl to get sic.I may be open to shipping but i work 3rd shift 3 days a week so picking up a bird at the post office would not be the best thing.email me if you would like or replay on here [email protected]


one of the ladies from pittsburgh just told me she has plenty of pigeons that she rescued, some of them been with her lil too long and they are not to be released.
if u want u can send me IM if you want her information she would be happy to talk to u..
she has about 50 available birds to be adopted


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well im still looking,hoping someone has a rescue,id be willing to drive out of state a few hours also.hoping to find a younger bird that will be happy to live indoor,id love a handicap


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Birmingham roller, female, who is handicap. I live in Troy. Shes handicap in the sense that if I let her fly she will flip tell she hits the floor. Your house is probably too small for her to get high enough to even start rolling.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Ksantor has a rescued pigeon looking for a good home in IL.Look at yesterdays posts.Dont know how far you are from him.


----------

